# Self challenge—- Winged Vase— Sycamore— progress



## David Hill (Apr 15, 2018)

Decided to try something different. I’d seen a couple of posts here’n there of winged vases— they look pretty cool.
Looked in my Sycamore stack— looking for a crotch, got it—- but it’s kind’a big. Squared what’s going to be the bottom, center marked it, and the tried to determine center at the crotch end.
Turned out I was nearly spot on when I put the piece on the lathe. i’m using a drive center first before I switch to my chuck.
The piece is on the large side: 12-13 inches at the bottom, 18 at its widest on top and 17-18 inches long—- ah well... go big or go home.
First few pics are the mounting part, then progress from using my roughing gouge. i’m spinning it slow first- around 300, then moved it up to 800 or so. My lathe _never _shook. 
Likely I’ll use my hollowing rig— soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 15, 2018)

lol... twice. you gotta love the stuff in the background. you sir must be my long lost, yet better organized than I, brother!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 15, 2018)

Looks like a challenge! Hopefully there’s a steady rest somewhere in your shop... I’ll bet it would come in handy for the hollowing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 15, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Looks like a challenge! Hopefully there’s a steady rest somewhere in your shop... I’ll bet it would come in handy for the hollowing.



No problem there! Made one a long time ago for turning urns.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 15, 2018)

vegas urban lumber said:


> lol... twice. you gotta love the stuff in the background. you sir must be my long lost, yet better organized than I, brother!



Haha, maybe so.
I’ve actually been cleaning up some— have to give @Tony something to shoot for.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2018)

“Where did I put that steady rest...I know it was around here somewhere”

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2018)

It’s pictures like that that make me feel good about myself

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 16, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> It’s pictures like that that make me feel good about myself


Haha— least I know where everything is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 16, 2018)

Brave man. Is that a Liberty? Looks like mine. Good luck, anxious to see it as you progress.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 16, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Brave man. Is that a Liberty? Looks like mine. Good luck, anxious to see it as you progress.


Close— American Beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks like a cool project, I'm surprise that drive center is working on something that big, I never had any luck with them on large stuff....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 16, 2018)

Can't wait to see the final product! Great progress! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 16, 2018)

Looking at the background of shop I like it. Reminds me of home.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 16, 2018)

I've wanted to try one of these, but like that this one doesn't go crazy high like some...definitely looks doable. Looking forward to progress.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 17, 2018)

Got to the point where I needed to get the steady out. Started setting up and oops! The new lathe ( Robust) ways are wider so I had to make a new anchor plate— minor delay.
Things set up and got about half way down inside. Lots of unexpected punky wood inside— may make things a little more interesting. Don’t think it’s going to be as “winged” as I was thinking— oh well...Also drizzled CA into several small cracks in the sides— maybe have some turquise later—- if it survives.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 17, 2018)

Good luck with that piece. It looks like a tough one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 18, 2018)

gotta love that end grain hollowing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2018)

A couple questions for a complete noob on steady rest and hollowing

1. Why is it located at that point? I would have put it further on the neck (to the left)
2. Where it's at I would have turned it 180°. Adjustment wingnuts on the left side to keep wood further away from vessel

Again these are not criticism as I know nothing about the procedure and "Inquiring Minds....."


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 18, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> A couple questions for a complete noob on steady rest and hollowing
> 
> 1. *Why is it located at that point? I would have put it further on the neck (to the left)*
> 2. Where it's at I would have turned it 180°. Adjustment wingnuts on the left side to keep wood further away from vessel
> ...


\

Barry, with my limited knowledge and use of steady rests, closer to the headstock isn't as good as near the end towards the tailstock. . Imagine this. If it was something like a 1/2" OD piece, and it was 18" long, if you had the steady positioned closer to the headstock than the other end, you would possibly get a whipping action during the turning. As large as this piece is, it's unlikely, but technically, David has it positioned correctly, IMO. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 18, 2018)

@Wildthings --It's the physics. I try to keep it toward the tailstock end to minimize the wobble when using the tools, and keep pressure off the chuck end-- so it doesn't jump off.
As for the vessel looking close to the ring, it_ does look _pretty close but that has more to do with lens optics. I can turn them around if needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 18, 2018)

I am following along, this is going to look great!

Hope @Kenbo does not see your shop, he will not keep his resolve of not cleaning his shop until the end of his build thinking it will look like yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 18, 2018)

I wondered the same thing at first glance, them realized the physics behind positioning further toward the tailstock. Good to know I assumed correctly anyhow.

Looking like it's gonna be sweet if you can keep it together. Got my fingers crossed for you David!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2018)

David Hill said:


> @Wildthings --It's the physics. I try to keep it toward the tailstock end to minimize the wobble when using the tools, and keep pressure off the chuck end-- so it doesn't jump off.
> As for the vessel looking close to the ring, it_ does look _pretty close but that has more to do with lens optics. I can turn them around if needed.





Nubsnstubs said:


> \
> 
> Barry, with my limited knowledge and use of steady rests, closer to the headstock isn't as good as near the end towards the tailstock. . Imagine this. If it was something like a 1/2" OD piece, and it was 18" long, if you had the steady positioned closer to the headstock than the other end, you would possibly get a whipping action during the turning. As large as this piece is, it's unlikely, but technically, David has it positioned correctly, IMO. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)



Doh that's pretty much common sense! Hence the term steady rest. Thanks guys!


----------

